# cleaning plastiuc barrels



## rattlr2 (Nov 4, 2011)

recieved plastic 55g barrel from brewry and was wonderting how to clean the inside so i can use for water storage for water changes


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

what was it used for before.


----------

